
Coronavirus: Prof Neil Ferguson quits government role for 'undermining' lockdown - downerending
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-52553229
======
downerending
(title shortened to meet limit: s/for/after/)

The only thing about this that surprises me is that he's British. I thought we
Americans had the lock on "the rules don't apply to me".

And as for HN relevance, in my experience, "the rules don't apply to me" is
endemic in our industry as well. Fortunately, in our case, that usually only
results in drama within near-pointless corporations.

(The ZeroHedge headline is much snappier: _Scientist Whose Doomsday Models
Sparked Global Lockdown Resigns After Breaking Quarantine To Bang Married
Lover_ )

